# Honey blends



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Since I like drinking my HFCS straight outa the bottle.... I guess they consider this "cutting cost"?


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

cheezer32 said:


> Since I like drinking my HFCS straight outa the bottle.... I guess they consider this "cutting cost"?


should be outlawed


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Jul 20, 2015)

Just curious why you feel this should be illegal? It is a cost cutting measure. It is clearly stated on the front of the package what it contains. Now to blend it and pass it off as pure honey that is a different story.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

KFC does this in the Honey sauce, and its pretty good... not honey but not bad....


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

At least they tell you, even though your getting 10% honey if that. Most processed food are the same way contain fillers like wheat, corn, HFCS and salt. Nothing more than to make a buck for the shareholder.

If you buy super market honey you may get china honey which is blended with HFCS too.


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

This was a gift box at a k-Mart in Ohio. The legality of it aside, I just hate to see a company that screws over many hardworking people that go to great lengths to avoid selling a impure product. While I am not a commercial honey producer, the way I hear it working is most of the larger packers driving the price down, and if they can't get what they want they just "re-create" it to market it as close to honey as possible. There is a large portion of the population that does not read or care to read the fine print, they see a bear with the word honey on it, stop there and make a general assumption it's honey and purchase. Not that they would care it was blended even if they did take the time to read it. I just feel the money is being being given to the wrong person in the end of practices like this. Not saying anything is wrong or illegal, just one of those gut feelings of, this really isn't how things should be.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

WOW, thats one cheap gift box!

Nothing says "merry X-mas" like fake honey!


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

It seems like one of the easy way to offload it onto a larger product. Just piggy back it with the nice looking honey jar.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

1. Corn syrup is not HFCS.

2. I believe that in most states that would be improper labeling. Generally, things that contain honey must adhere to regs about the size of the type for honey vs the other ingredients.


----------

